# Gifts for Guys



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

And here's where Guys can add their ideas what they really would like as gifts..

What gifts could you do without? Socks and BVDS? 
Links, what have you 

PG 13 please


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 23, 2004)

Tess,

Got a short story to tell you.

About 8 or 9 years back, I did some volunteering in an inner city school. I worked with a 4th grade young man, teaching him piano. An hour a week, he and I would sit at the piano learning music basics, from Billy Joel to Mozart.

At Christmas time, he had a gift for me. Three very nice pair of dress socks.

When I opened the gift, I must say, it was not what I expected. To this day I am embarrased by my reaction. When I saw the gift I expected something much more useless; a box of candy or toy of some sort. 

After thinking about the gift, it occurred to me that this young mans' Christmas was probably filled with useful items, like socks and BVD's. These socks were probably his understanding of what Christmas is all about. My understanding was much more commercial and fluff. 

I learned a big lesson that day.

Today, when people ask me what I hope for Christmas, "socks and underwear" is answer I give, with fond memories of my teacher.

michael


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

That's a wonderful story Michael 

Christmas and other gift giving days are soooo Materialistic, that I shudder when the commercials blare out of the boob tube, hawkers screaming their wares.. Seeing ads.. No Payments til 2007~!, in the same 60 seconds, Credit card debt problems?  
Kids having temper tantrums when out shopping with parents, pushing and shoving if you're negligent with your time and find yourself in a MALL.. *runs and hides*
Those heinous animated dolls greeting you as you try to slide unseen into a store.  
Smiling Automotons following you around demanding your attention 'is there something in particular I may find for you? no thank you.. 2 seconds later.. their clone is right in your face repeating it..'   blah blah blah..

No I don't care for what has become of our 'Holidays' 

An old cartoon ripped from the paper my late dad used to carry around with him at this time of the year.. a family looking in a store front window at a nativity scene.. the Father poking the Mother.. "Look Dear,.. They trying to put religion into Christmas now, what next?" 


Your story brought some good thoughts.. Thank you ~!

~Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 23, 2004)

Since I'm a simple person all I'd like is a new set of gloves to spar with. People don't like my old ratty looking ones from '89 when I purchased them :jedi1: .


----------



## someguy (Nov 23, 2004)

PG 13 bah humbug. Fine then...

Well Anime dvds 
are always a nice present.
Sharp pointy objects 
are always welcome.
Video games for the gamer like me.
These are a few of my favorit things.
Getting Bvds
Or lots of socks
And all of that jazz
I simply remember it's the thought that counts I feel really glad.

Sung to the tune of a few my favorite things.
Might not quite fit but oh well


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

:rofl:  Good effort!  It was terrible, but a good effort. :rofl:


----------



## raedyn (Nov 23, 2004)

I didn't think it was that bad! Don't mind him, someguy, he's just a big mean bully! *wink*

Why don't you make a better wish list, hmm?




and it wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that I don't have a clue what to give flatlander for christmas. nooo... not at all....


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2004)

raedyn said:
			
		

> and it wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that I don't have a clue what to give flatlander for christmas. nooo... not at all....


 may I suggest a pair of mohair pajama pants


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

Lots of Men's thongs available in the Premium club


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, since you're asking, a Fairtex banana bag 

 Actually, I think Christmas has really taken a turn for the worse over the years with all its commercialism 

 The way I see it, it's a time to give, share and be with loved ones that you hold dear.
 When anyone asks, I allows tell em just to keep it simple. 
 It will all be greatly appreciated 

 Ok, back to your regular program for tv viewing


----------



## Melissa426 (Nov 23, 2004)

Speaking of gifts for men...
I am a newbie at TKD, taking lessons since May.
Anyway, is it appropriate or even expected to get the head instructor a gift? 
What would you all suggest?

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

Oak Bo, Great sentiment 


Melissa, Hey there 

It's a nice gesture, though I think it's best if the entire group or grouping by belt rank (dependant on how large your school is) chip in and designate someone to get the gift for your Head Instructor. *something everyone agrees on is nice* 

Hope this helps~

~Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

hmmm 
Interesting

http://www.surprise.com/


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, 

 What I want for Christmas is well beyond anyones powers to give me...

 So Instead, I'm going to focus on giving to others.


----------



## someguy (Nov 23, 2004)

Well what is it that you want Technopunk if you don't mind me asking?
Wait I'm not sure I want to no what you desire.  Your like scary  :anic:  :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd be afraid of what Techno wants for Christmas too.. *twitch*  I've met him.. he is scary.. *snickers*  Just teasing John.. *Hugs*~!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 23, 2004)

Ah, well... its not important.

 Besides, I've said what It is I want in every post I have made to the forum, so...


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 23, 2004)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> Speaking of gifts for men...
> I am a newbie at TKD, taking lessons since May.
> Anyway, is it appropriate or even expected to get the head instructor a gift?
> What would you all suggest?
> ...



My instructor would get alot of little stuff and mostly food.  Liked a baked loaf of banana bread, chocolate bread etc.  I think it is hard to organize a group to get a combined gift especially when some just don't have the money.  But its easy to put together cookies or fudge or date bars and its really the thought that counts.  TW


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Tess, Does Seig still want that Flamethrower?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 24, 2004)

Rope.
Specifically a 600' spool of 7/16th" PMI Maxi-wear caving rope. 
I'd want it all in one length at first since there is a 710' mineshaft that I'd  :inlove: *love*  :inlove: to drop after adding another 125' length at the bottom (or ... the top) by tying the two ropes together using a double fisherman's knot. That way there's only _one_ knot to cross instead of the four we had to the first time we did it. I didn't go all the way to the bottom the two times I'd been there... that little voice kept warning me off. Now, well dang it... am gonna do it. 
After doing that particular shaft then I'd cut it to whatever lengths that I'd need.  My present rope is several years old but still workable and still strong, but having that nice new rope is soooo nice. 
With the old rope lengths that I have,  I'd use them for permanent rigging in certian caves around these parts. It'd save the trouble of having to haul all that rope to do the drops every time. Trust me, in Utah... it can be a pain to carry all that rope on top of personal gear.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 24, 2004)

I want one of these.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

well, flatlanderdanperson, when i go to that link, it asks for my postal code ...

 Canadian Tire, huh?  HMMM.....  Does this mean you need STUDS for your vehicle? :idunno:


----------



## Paul B (Nov 24, 2004)

Here are a couple things on many men's lists. *notice I said men,not guys*  

Tools...one of the coolest little things I have seen ,and drooled over a little,is the laser tape measure from Craftsmen. Could come in very handy for putting in the rest of my flooring!

Dewault Power Planer......this thing could help some of my doors close again......stop thinking mouth!

Every man needs new underwear,whether he admits it or not!!!

Brazilian Cherry Onoha Bokken by Bujin Design...do I really have to say anything else?

A nice pair of Wolverine workboots,insulated,steel toe,size 11 please! JK These are the best boots known to man. These are the boots the pro's:wink: use and swear by. Even if it's a "weekend warrior" type thing,every man should own a pair of these.

That's my 2 c's. Happy Turkey Day!!!!


----------



## Escrima Demon (Nov 24, 2004)

Q.O.P.

"Lots of Men's thongs available in the Premium club" 

ROTFLMAO 

You know who in a thong......... Yeah the latest fashions by Omar the tentmaker.

S.D.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 24, 2004)

Stupid Canadian Tire website.....


OK, I meant this:


*The Motomaster Eliminator 600A PowerBox* is easy-to-use and designed for years of reliable service.</SPAN> 

Provides 120V AC household power, 12V DC power
Built-in 400W inverter
Sealed, non-spillable 20 amp-hour AGM battery
250-psi air compressor for inflating tires and small sports equipment
Jumper cables designed for safe and efficient jump-starting
Built-in light provides illumination in emergency situations at home and on the road
3-digit display allows for easy battery status monitoring
Overload and over-temperature protection to ensure longer inverter life
Recharge at home or from a vehicle
Powers camcorders, video games, stereos, 13" TV/VCR combos, as well as runs hand-held blenders, fans, computers, laptops, clock radios, and small power tools


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 24, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Stupid Canadian Tire website.....
> 
> 
> OK, I meant this:
> ...


I have one of those.  Different Brand, but... same thing.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

That looks and sounds awesome!  I want one now!


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 25, 2004)

My Christmas list

1. Weapons
2. Weapons
3. Weapons  (are we seeing a pattern here? )

Oh, you meant what do I want that I'll actually get?  Some books, maybe some DVD's and some clothes.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 25, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> My Christmas list
> 
> 1. Weapons
> 2. Weapons
> 3. Weapons  (are we seeing a pattern here? )


 Sounds kinda like what I want.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 25, 2004)

How about a nother new uniform?

Todd


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 25, 2004)

I wan a big hug, fwum my mummy...:wah:   


  Or to never get picked on again.  :deadhorse 

Ryan,


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 25, 2004)

Rynocerous said:
			
		

> Or to never get picked on again. :deadhorse


I guess you're out of luck, then. :flame:


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 27, 2004)

-If anything, I would like the Christmas "SPIRIT" to return to the holidays. Well, any spirit for that matter. When I lived in Mexico for three months, I came back home on Dec. 1st, looking forward to a white Christmas. We didn't get any snow till two days after the 25th, which ticked me off, especially since I live in Rochester, NY. I looked to the sky and shouted "Take it back! I don't want it now!"

-So, ever since then, the Holiday season is just kind of a let down for me. I have my family and friends, an occasional significant other, my goth club, my health, so I'm certainly grateful. Yet, the commercialism is really out of hand. Now, if I buy anything at all, I want it to be something practical, not something thats just going to sit around the house. 

-I don't know, I guess priorities change. Being with family and friends and helping people out is much more important to me than gift-giving. But there seems to be a built in requirement to do gifts, not manifested directly, mind you, but its there. Like I said, things change.


A---)


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 29, 2004)

I change my mind.

I was driving down the road today and saw a billboard for a 1 hr massage for 49 bucks.

THATS what I want for Xmas. 

1 freakin hour. 

I would be so relaxed you could pour me down the drain.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 1, 2004)

For those who are stumped (see Gifts for Gals) 
Give what hollywood mooovie stars are giving... 
http://www.hollywoodbaskets.com/

Not as cheep as one might think at first.


----------

